
I posted my password / API key on GitHub - harrisonbrock
https://flaviocopes.com/git-secrets/
======
thcz
This article talks about how you cannot roll back things in Git in one
paragraph, then about how your reputation is at stake and then immediately
into what to do after you've fixed the problem of having committed a secret. I
think it should also talk about how to fix the problem, if it targets an
audience which might not know how Git works. Otherwise a novice is walking
away from it having learnt that Git is irreversible but you can also still
somehow fix an issue of having committed secrets to it. I know I'd be confused
if I didn't already know what to do.

